# PA Buck



## srr5008 (Dec 10, 2011)

Bagged him on opening day (almost 2 weeks ago). 13 Points, double brow tines on one side, triple brow tines on the other. 

The taxidermist estimated a GROSS score of 169 - he did not take out for deductions which would probably knock him down quite a few pegs.


----------



## T-MAN (Dec 10, 2011)

Great deer! wish we had those big monsters down here where i hunt! lol


----------



## 00 mod (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow! great buck!

Jeff


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a lake in New Milford! Nice deer dude!!


----------



## Jim (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice one man! =D>


----------



## overboard (Dec 10, 2011)

nice buck: glad to see that PA. deer management is working. :roll:


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 10, 2011)

overboard said:


> nice buck: glad to see that PA. deer management is working. :roll:




That is the only deer that managed to survive PA's "deer management" program....lol


----------



## overboard (Dec 10, 2011)

Lennyg3 said:


> overboard said:
> 
> 
> > nice buck: glad to see that PA. deer management is working. :roll:
> ...


 you mean: WAS the only deer ! :lol:


----------



## srr5008 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone.



Lennyg3 said:


> I have a lake in New Milford! Nice deer dude!!



Where at? This guy was taken a few miles from East Lake outside of New Milford.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very Nice PA deer =D> hunt there every couple of years. I lived in somerset county pa for years


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 11, 2011)

srr5008 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's called middle lake off of 3 lakes rd. if you know where Jenny lee's country cooking is... It's a few miles from there.


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Dec 16, 2011)

Good job srr. That smile tells it all don't it.


----------



## bcritch (Dec 17, 2011)

Great Buck =D> Congratulations


----------



## lswoody (Dec 17, 2011)

SHAZAAM!!!!! That is a Hoss!!! Congrats!!!!!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## switchback (Dec 17, 2011)

Great buck! congrats


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice buck!

I should be able to find your spot based off these vague directions... 8)


----------

